# Taping New Drywall to Existing Textured Ceiling



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Depending on the texture of the ceiling, you can run a 6 inch drywall knife along the ceiling where it meets the wall. The idea is to remove as much of the texture as posssible to give you a flat taping surface. Do your tape and finish coats with the 6 inch knife. You could probably get away with your tape coat and 1 finish coat since your texture coat will be applied next.

Once this is done, sand out like normal, except it doesn't have to be perfect since you will have the texture to cover some of the imperfections. Use additional mud to do your texture. I have used everything from a wet sponge to a shop brush to match. Apply a layer of mud and use whatever tool necessary to match the texture that is there.

With a little finesse you can match it very well.

Good luck.


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

if i was doing it i would sand down 6" away from angel then i would use a 4" knife to tape and aplly bed coat after each side has set up and is ready for texture then i would try to blend back the texture
you may have to retexture the whole ceiling to match texture
if so you need to smmoth it all out before you texture
this will get rid of old texture and will make texture easier
one more thing if you decide to redo the whole ceiling remeber the mud will dry quicker than it does on new work the old mud will suck the moister out of the mud


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A narrow crown mold would be my solution if I didn't just go ahead and put another layer of drywall over the existing ceiling.......


----------



## moparmaniac (Apr 4, 2011)

I was thinking about that as an option ...wife was wanting wainscoting in the bathroom anyways. Guess I'll just have to see what the bos says.


----------

